# Koi wont eat



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

my kois wont eat i dont know whats wrong with them they haven't came up to eat since spring started they just hide at the bottom all day. i barely feed them also maybe a few pellets a day in the morning and when i come home from work its still there, but my kois dont seem to be as active as they should be outside in a 800gallon pond


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

how much filtration and water movement do you have in the pond? have you checked your water peramiters? if not id say go get a freshwater test kit and test the pond. a good scooping out of the debris in the bottom of the pond and a 200 galon water change probably wont hurt them a bit either. dont clean the filter out when ya do this though, but DO clean the pump to get as much waterflow as it can. the reason is so you dont recycle the pond and make a bad problem worse by cleaning TOO much. keep us posted on what ya find out.
Beaux


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe still too cold for them?


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

my guess would be its still too cold - can you give us a pond temperature? koi will not eat when its cold (its been a cold spring)


----------



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

The temperature is about 14degrees, I have striped and cleaned the pump and filter early April because I had shut down the filtration during the winter but its back on now so the pump n filtration shouldn't need another cleaning in a while. Also did about a 200-300gallon water change. 
I use a Laguna pressure-flo 1400 as filtration and not sure of the numbers on the pump. I was told that this was enough. Also because my UV light powerhead has been submerged in water and has burnt out, the water has been green for the last half a year I don't know if that affects my fish or not. I knew it was burnt out because i tried replacing the bulb and it still didn't go on, I am trying to get it fix but still no luck and I don't really want to buy a new filter.


----------



## hotrodzak (Apr 24, 2010)

The pea green soup water is good for the koi, so that won't be the problem. Possibly you are having some sort of predator visitor and has put them into hiding?


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

its the temp. night time goes low of 6-8 these days and high of like 10-15
wont be active until 2 weeks from now. around. just keep tring feeding ever day to see.. juts a little


----------



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

yeap thats what ive been doing ive addded some duckweed see if they eat it


----------



## The Underwater Collection (Dec 18, 2010)

The temperature outside should allow the fish feed at least once per day. Koi generally are more willing to feed during the brighter parts of the day. The only thing that I can think of that would attribute to koi not coming up at all, and that would be that they are terrified to, no hungry fish would turn down food. If your fish are starving trying giving them sinking food.( Immune system of the fish is very important during transition from cold to warm seasons because parasites and take advantage of the situation! believe me, I've been there its not a nice place to be) I suggest you pretend to leave one day and camp out to see what is causing all of this....Hope this helps.

The Koi Collection


----------



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

yeah my pond was attacked by racoons and herons last summer could they be stilll scared of that?


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

.... no... they will be shy if they have little cover though. its still a -bit- early to see them eat outside. if they are easily spooked, then chances are you dont have enough cover.


----------



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

what kindof cover do you suggest and how..? i dont want to cover the pond doens't that take the idea of a pond away? and covering it also covers the sun


----------

